# Free HTML editors?



## SEAGOON (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone recommend a free HTML editor? I've been using notepad for years now, and it seems to me that an upgrade would be in order (as long as I don't have to pay for it) given that I barely have  to rub together.

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## Casey (Feb 28, 2008)

I've used jEdit. It's more advanced than notepad, though it's still entirely text-based (I don't like WYSIWYG HTML editors). The good thing is that it colors your code, helps with indentation, highlights function braces (for like in PHP), etc.


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 28, 2008)

Notepad++ is better than Notepad and it is free.

.:: NOTEPAD++ ::.


----------



## SEAGOON (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Casey,



StaunchPresbyterian said:


> I've used jEdit. It's more advanced than notepad, though it's still entirely text-based (I don't like WYSIWYG HTML editors). The good thing is that it colors your code, helps with indentation, highlights function braces (for like in PHP), etc.



Which version of Java do I need to install to use this and do you have a link to it? Thanks!

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 28, 2008)

I have used jEdit for many years. You can install plugins to assist with html coding. 

jEdit - Programmer's Text Editor - overview

From the site: jEdit 4.3 requires Sun's JDK 1.5.0 or later. jEdit 4.2 is the last release to support Java 1.3 or 1.4.


----------

